

The Computer That Gave Birth To The Internet (Video) - keltecp11
http://www.motherboard.tv/2009/11/25/this-computer-gave-birth-to-the-internet

======
fnid
I suppose since the Smithsonian is backwards looking, they would, in 1989 have
no idea how big the Internet would be come even just a few short years later.

How valuable that thing is... and it just sits there, unguarded. Humble.

